# Coin dish MkII



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lying in bed this morning, thinking of wood work, (as you do)....I thought there may be another to make a coin dish similar to Harry.

The plan was to use the circle jig to make two grooves. One, to set the inside dimension of the dish and the other to set the width of the wall.

Easy, I thought. 

I used the Jasper circle jig to make the grooves and then used the dish cutter to route the inside of the dish.

Attached are some pictures of stage one.

Stage two was to rout the round overs on the sides and bottom.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Oh Shoooot......*

This is what happens when you rout up hill.........LOL......

Oh well the thought was good......


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

James,

there are easier ways to get firewood!!!

Darryl


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> This is what happens when you rout up hill.........LOL......
> 
> Oh well the thought was good......


James I have said a few times that working with wood is fun, still there are some times when it is not that funny. Neville


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*firewood....*



darsev said:


> James,
> 
> there are easier ways to get firewood!!!
> 
> Darryl


I know, Darryl.

I could have just tossed the plank of timber on the scrap heap.......


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

neville9999 said:


> James I have said a few times that working with wood is fun, still there are some times when it is not that funny. Neville


'was not funny at the time, Neville.

But now it is part of the learning curve.......


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh no and it was looking so good.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

marecat3 said:


> Oh no and it was looking so good.



A similar thought, expressed differently, went through my mind at the time........:dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, by the look of that wood, my guess is that a lot of the blame rests it. Apart from that you were doing extremely well.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

James,

when I started through the initial set of pictures, my thought was - oh no, that wood fibers don't bond well - when I saw that fluffy tearout on picture 5 & 6
Your "end result" just confirmed my initial scepsis.

Don't worry - I think you did very well, and can't be blamed for that breaking wood

Give it another try, with either another piece of that plank and at least twice or thrice times wall-thickness of the rim (you could compensate for the thick walls with decorations on top) - or another plank of wood with less tendency for tearout.

For the old piece, I'd suggest to sand down the wide front of the bottom and all the outside and rim - thoroughly soften the breakout at the rear for a handle, and add a tiny hand-broom to turn it into a little device (would it be called a table-dustpan?) to brush together and collect the left over crumbs off the table after cake and coffee time.....
And don't tell anybody it should have originally been a coin dish.....

Martin


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nope, I place 100% of the blame on James. :lol:

Now you know how I feel about some of my chess pieces. :wacko: I never thought of putting my change in a change bowl, and reusing it. I put my change in a coin counter, and when the tubes are full, wrap the coins, and later turn them in at the bank for paper money. Took in $76 worth of change yesterday. That's about the only way I can come up with that works for saving money. 

Maybe you can come up with a holder for the plastic tubes, on a base, with a box to hold the wrapped coins. Maybe the tube holder on the front of the box, and a lid for the box.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JOAT said:


> Nope, I place 100% of the blame on James. :lol:


You could be on to something, there Theo. :sarcastic:

After discussing the situation on Skype with Mike and Harry, we saw a couple of issues that would need to be changed.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Good try James,next time don't try that with quarter sawn wood.It will always snap.

Jim


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

James,

I feel your pain. If you recall ... 








[/url] IMAG0109 by pat w1, on Flickr[/IMG]

Bad things happen going uphill.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

James
A bit late, but I though the start was great. I had thoughts about the fir in picture 4. The rest of the pictures looked better so forgot my thought until. . . THE BIG HILL. 

Was that mahogany? In my experience some mahogany doesn’t rout well. Is that a forgone conclusion or did you come up with something different in your skype conversations?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Daikusan said:


> James
> A bit late, but I though the start was great. I had thoughts about the fir in picture 4. The rest of the pictures looked better so forgot my thought until. . . THE BIG HILL.
> 
> Was that mahogany? In my experience some mahogany doesn’t rout well. Is that a forgone conclusion or did you come up with something different in your skype conversations?


I am trying to find the cash receipt, but I believe it is Mountain Ash, an Aussie hardwood.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I am trying to find the cash receipt, but I believe it is Mountain Ash, an Aussie hardwood.


It not that important to find your receipt, of course if you had a cash-receipt bowl… It is a pretty wood and has a tight grain like the Japanese Mahogany, that’s why I asked. 

For that matter I can be mislabeling Japanese Mahogany. A considerable amount of wood comes from Australia so conceivably it could be the same wood.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> James,
> 
> I feel your pain. If you recall ...
> 
> ...


Not to mention it hard on bits.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

That started out so nice ...... and no blame on anyone as it's always a learning experience when trying something new and 'stuff' occurs

OK - my theory - it looks like a long grain wood much like hickory and even some oak. Then, a router spinning at some high rpm like 20,000+/- has 2 flutes of a cutter hitting/cutting 10,000 times for each flute each minute of operation and for at least half of that cut, the router is moving in the 'wrong' direction. Since there was little or no support on the blown out side, the short sideways grain fibers holding the long ones of that wood just wouldn't keep things together. You may have gotten away with it had the piece of wood been a couple inches wider. The tear out in the first series of pictures also makes me wonder about how sharp the bit actually was or how much of it was extended to vibrate.

Of course, since I really am a neophyte with using a wood router, all you folks - please feel free to beat that theory to pieces. I've only had this kind of problem with Bridgeport type milling machines and steel - a _really_ unpleasant experience:bad::blink:

James - when you give it another try, let us know


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dave, that seems to be the popular opinion......

The 6mm cutter I was using is from an old cheap of cutters I bought when I first started routing. It is probably well past use by date, but as this was just an experiment, there was a lot of fuzz, but it did not matter so much.

The cutter that caused to tear out was a CMT 1/2" trim cutter.

The type of timber and possible wrong feed direction caused the problem. I can still count to ten without untying my shoes........


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

James, since my little mishap I've aquired a shear trim bit from MLCS, per Bob's advice, and have had better luck.









MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

You might want to try that or a spiral.


----------

